# South Park - Uncut Patch woher ?



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2014)

Hab es mit dem australischen Patch versucht aber das Game kommt nach den Logos nicht über den Ladebalken hinweg. Gibts einen für die deutsche Fassung funktionierenden Uncut-Patch ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2014)

Dürfte schwer sein, weil du damit ja vermutlich auch Steam umgehst, was keinesfalls okay wäre. Aber was willst Du denn genau erreichen? Bis auf die satirisch eingesetzten Zensurbalken ist die PC-Version ja nicht geschnitten.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2014)

Naja die Balken sind schon extrem. Und genau die sollen ja weg. Wie gesagt der australische Patch der angeblich auch für die deutsche Fassung gelten soll führt nur dazu, daß kein Hauptmenü kommt. Wenns nicht geht ists halt Pech.

Und da der Patch angeblich die Exe nicht betrifft wäre er auch angeblich nicht illegal. Obs stimmt ? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn er die exe nicht betrifft, wäre es wohl nicht illegal, sofern da nicht sonst noch was umgangen oder verletzt wird. Ist das ein offizieller Patch, oder ist das was modifziertes oder so? Wäre dann eh vorsichtig. 

Und die Balken seh ich halt als Satire, ich lach mich da jedesmal weg (etwas übertrieben gesagt), wenn dann wieder verbalkte Hitlergruß-Arme in die Höhe schnellen


----------

